# Camp site for a couple of nights near Malaga or Marbella



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all

Looking for a campsite for an RV, for 2 nights before getting on ferry for Morocco this July, after a straight run down from Rouen (4 days?). So will be in need of a day to switch off, with easy access to fresh water and dump station, prior to going to Morocco.

Can't find anything on the camp site database. 

The other requirement would be to be able to easily meet up with family member who must fly down to join us.

Just had a shock re ferry prices for 11m RV?

Should I take a risk and buy a ticket at the dock?

Many thanks for any input.

Duadua


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes.......I bet you did get a shock at the ferry prices........I had a local MH owner/friend here quoted 645 euro last Saturday. We got it down to 225 euro open return.

July is just about the worst time for ferry, could cost loads and could be waiting dockside for a couple of days [Moroccan ex-pat's returning in thier 1000's] and weather......called there today 94deg in Fes.

But go and have fun........


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

PS...........Technical blip somewhere and I can't open your PM to me.

Go to the web site [www.desertdetours.con] and send me a contact number..........I will sort ferry ticket, cue jump and camping.......


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Will do Ray

Many thanks

Duadua


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duadua [Chris]

Send your number again. I think you miss typed it :roll: Or, call me on 0034 665414130 and I will call you back.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Ray [Detourer]

I have been out since we spoke this evening.

Thanks for calling me and thank you for your thoughts.

When I met ScotJimLand to discuss Morocco he spoke highly of you.

Chris.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim

Thanks for your input on this one.



> The scent of the pines and firs, of the
> orange and lemon trees, gives the
> feeling of being truly in harmony with
> nature.
> ...


Sounds like a Radox bath to me. :lol:

Could be just the ticket.

I've only just begun my research on this one so any other ideas from anyone else would be welcome as always. :wink:

Many thanks,

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi 

I have just changed the topic heading (I hope that is OK) as it appears that what I really need perhaps is a camp site near to Malaga or Marbella for 1/2/3 nights without an advance booking for a 38 foot RV at short notice, in about 10 days time, prior to meeting Ray (Detourer) and going on to Morocco.

Driver would like to switch off with a beer for a day or two after a drive down from N. France. Children might like a change of scene as well no doubt.

Not after luxury, discos or razzamatazz etc., (well I'm not and I'm the driver!) so much as a camp site that works for an RV and short notice arrival.

Any ideas or experiences to relate?

For anyone who is any doubt, Ray (Detourer above) has been extremely helpful and I look forward to meeting him, before going over the water to Morocco. 

Many thanks,

Duadua


----------

